# adding pics



## barrycoll (Jan 20, 2006)

anybody 'smart' out there, who tell me in GREAT DETAIL how to add pics to a sale TT...assume that I know nothing, and you are close to the mark!!
thanks folks in advance
barry c.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barrycoll said:


> anybody 'smart' out there, who tell me in GREAT DETAIL how to add pics to a sale TT...assume that I know nothing, and you are close to the mark!!
> thanks folks in advance
> barry c.


Get yourself a free Photobucket account from here...

http://photobucket.com/

Make and name an album

Upload your images in jpeg (.jpg) format to your album.

Once you've done that click on the Img Code line of html underneath your chosen image and paste the code into your message like this...










Your image will appear after you press 'Submit' or 'Preview'

To add more images simply copy another set of code from under your chosen image and paste the text in your message.

Leave a line space between images as that just looks better!

Give it a go!

Cheers

rich


----------



## barrycoll (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks Rich....
done as you said, and placed images on Photobucket...but cant quite get the gist of what to do next???
when you say use Img (?), is that the Img button above this piece, or in Photobucket...
do I write my ad in this column, and then open Photobucket, or what...
I know its not rocket science but just getting the sequence right is difficult...especially without missing out that vital click here or (even!) there
cheer, and thanks again for getting me started
bary c.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barrycoll said:


> thanks Rich....
> done as you said, and placed images on Photobucket...but cant quite get the gist of what to do next???
> when you say use Img (?), is that the Img button above this piece, or in Photobucket...
> do I write my ad in this column, and then open Photobucket, or what...
> ...


Okay, you write your ad in here as you have above, for example. Then open another browser window and go to your Photobucket album. Under your selected image you'll see four lines of text. Just click on the bottom line. Then come back to the window where you're writing the text and paste it into your text. Control V if Windows (I think) or Command/Apple V if using a Mac...

If you then hit the 'Preview' button below the page will load with your image and the pasted text will disappear.

If the image doesn't load then go back and try again. If the image you loaded to Photobucket was large, it may take a while to load anyway...

Hope that helps, but come back to me if you're still having problems!

cheers

Rich


----------

